
Single Point of Failure? - josephscott
https://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/201x/2013/08/14/FC2-Single-Point-of-Failure
======
josephscott
I asked in the comments if Google has "100+ full-time engineers working on
security and abuse and fraud". The implication from the article is that they
do, but it doesn't actually say that they do.

